# Kansas Whitetail Hunt



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Won't bore anyone with the story of this hunt. I will say it was a blast, and a nice change up from hunting muleys. They are a much different animal to hunt as the mature bucks only give you about 10-15 minutes a day to hunt them.

A friend of mine and I went and did the December rifle hunt. Only downside is that most of the mature bucks will have broken antlers from fighting. One of the funner hunts I've done in a long time. 

One of the best parts of the hunt was hunting hard for our bucks for 5 days, and then returning on our last morning and tagging our doe that was part of the combo permit. Much better eating too!

This was not a guided hunt, we did pay a trespass fee. And boy was it cold out there. Kansas is almost all private. The state does lease property from landowners so that the public can hunt if they don't have access to property. Not quite sure how good it is to hunt the state leased property. 

I am looking forward to doing this again!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That there is AWESOME!! What rifle/caliber did you use? How far was the shot?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice deer, both of them.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Broken antlers are cool! They add character. 8)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Kansas Whitetail*

I apologize about posting it in the wrong section!

We both used a 7MM. My shot was 291 yards, and my friends was 320 yards. Both bucks were pretty heavy deer. Both were one shot kills... Lots of fun!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great report! Hunting whitetail is a lot of fun, and they don't present the management issues that mule deer do. I have hunted them a bunch out west and would like to try out the midwest sometime.-----SS


----------

